# Где лечить остеохондроз?



## Tatuska (28 Дек 2006)

:cray:  Здравствуйте. У меня такой вопрос.: постоянно мучают боли в области шеи и в области сердца. При приступах начинает возникать чувство страха, немение головы, холодение и потение рук, учащенное сердцебиение. Обращалась к невропатологу, был поставлен диагноз остеохондроз шейно - грудного отдела позвоночника иррадирующего в левую руку. 

Прошла курс лечения: мильгамо-10 уколов, мовалис-10 уколов, смт-10 процидур, массаж - 10 процедур. Результатов ноль. Обратилась к другому врачу, он послал сделать меня кардиограмму в заключении написано синусовая аритмия, полувертикальная эос, нагрузка на правое предсердие. Показала результаты врачу, на что был дан ответ, здорова как бык и поставил диагноз ВСД, но лечения никакого не назначил. 

Обратилась к третьему по счету врачу со всеми результатами, и была направлена на КТ-головного мозга и РЭГ-головного мозга и снимки позвоночника отделов C0-C1,C1-C7,Th1-Th4 слева,в  заключении написано, что никаких патологий не выявленно ни в одной из вышеперечисленных процедур.

Подскажите пожалуйста, что мне можно предпринять, какое лечение мне можно еще проделать. Просто я уже не знаю к кому можно еще обратиться, чтоб мне назначили хорошее лечение. Надоело переносить эти боли и терпеть чувство страха, которое возникает непонятно из-за чего. Насколько это все опасно для моей жизни.

ЗАРАНИЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЮ ЗА ВАШ ОТВЕТ.
       И ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ 2007 ГОДОМ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2006)

А, к психотерапевту обращались?


----------



## Tatuska (28 Дек 2006)

umnik  :cray: Нет. А это обязательно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2006)

Ваши жалобы укладываются в эти проблемы. Страх, это не ощущение, а представления. Представления  связаные не с позвоночником, а используют позвоночник для формирования представлений в качестве ощущений. Представления подвергаются описанию, и подвергаются лечению методами имеющими в основе не фундаментальные, а биологические (психологическими из них) методами.


----------



## AIR (29 Дек 2006)

На мой взгляд, неплохо бы рентгенографию шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. А также консультация хорошего невролога, и специалиста по мануальной терапии (массажу) хорошо знающего шейный отдел (и не только шейный ). Насчёт того, где лечиться - например внизу первая же реклама - нейроклиника - и неврологи, и мануальная терапия и массаж:prankster2: .(и психотерапевты есть :p)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2007)

AIR написал(а):


> На мой взгляд, неплохо бы рентгенографию шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. А также консультация хорошего невролога, и специалиста по мануальной терапии (массажу) хорошо знающего шейный отдел (и не только шейный ). Насчёт того, где лечиться - например внизу первая же реклама - нейроклиника - и неврологи, и мануальная терапия и массаж:prankster2: .(и психотерапевты есть :p)



Не могу не согласиться. Комплексный подход при консервативном лечении имеет самую высокую эффективность.


----------

